# LE MANS LIVE



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

For all those still stuck at work... :flame:

Watch Live 24 hours of Le Mans Online Video Racing Events - Motorsports

hope this works

enjoy


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

RadoGTST said:


> For all those still stuck at work... :flame:
> 
> Watch Live 24 hours of Le Mans Online Video Racing Events - Motorsports
> 
> ...



NICE :thumbsup: 

Thanks mate


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

No probs :thumbsup:

There's also bike action from Silverstone at the moment on that website + formula1 later on


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheers for that Radek, I was looking for such means 

:thumbsup:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

RadoGTST said:


> No probs :thumbsup:
> 
> There's also bike action from Silverstone at the moment on that website + formula1 later on


yep quite a lot of motor sports on today :clap: :clap:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

1 hour in Darren Turner Aston out, Allan McNish big Accident out all drives OK


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

have you seen that?!!!
Alan McNish crashes out 52 minutes into the race!
Absolutely horrible crash, you'll see replays of that for sure

They just said he's absolutely ok! :clap:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)




----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

How that wheel right at the end of the clip didn't kill anyone is a fete all of its own:runaway:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Did anyone see the photographer getting chased by a wheel he did a great job getting away from it lol 

Thank God no one was hurt


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

If this car flew into the barrier 1ft higher... What a disaster would that be...
They're all lucky
McNish will be black&blue tomorrow, that's for sure. His scans were all clear


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

bloody ell. that was horrific. ferrari didnt seem to notice him coming through. mind you he was shifting!


----------

